# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Սպորտը Հայաստանում

## Qami

Պատասխանեք հետևյալ հարցերին:

1. Ինչ սպորտով եք զբաղվում՞:
2. Ինչ առաջնդացներ են զգացվել մոտակա 5 տարվա ընթացքում ձեր սպորտի բնագավառում:
3. Ինչ եք կարցում Հայաստանը մոտակա 5 տարվա ընթացքում սպորտի բնագավառում ինչ ձերքբերումներ ունի:
4. Պատմեք ձեր սպորտաձևի մասին:
5. Ինչ եք կարծում Հայաստանը ունի արդյոք լավ հավաքականներ և որոնք են դրանք:
6. Կուզենաիք լինել Հայաստանի  հավաքականի ինչ որ սպորդաձևի անդամ:
7. Ձեր կարծիքով որ սպորտաձևը կարող է մասնակցել աշխարհի մրցումներին:
8. Որը  թույլատրություն ունի մասնակցելու՞:
             Իմ կարծիքով աշխարհը վախենում է հայերից, քանի որ նրանք են տեսել թե ինչպիսի հզոր մարտիկներ ունենք:
9. Համաձայն եք այս մտքի հետ՞:
10. Սիրում եք արդյոք Հայաստանը սպորտի բնագավառից նայված!

----------


## Sunny Stream

Սկզբից էլ ասեմ, էդ հարցերին չեմ պատասխանի... :Tongue:  
Բայց եթե այս թեման մտնեի, որինակ, մի շաբաթ առաջ, ապա հարցմանը կպատասխանեի "Ոչ". Իսկ հիմա պատասխանել եմ "Չգիտեմ", որի 35%-ը "Ոչ" է, իսկ 65%-ը` "Այո": Ասեմ ինչու: Որովհետև մեր *Շախմատիսնտերը* հրաշք են( :Hi: ), մեկ էլ մեր *ֆուտբոլի երիտասարդական հավաքականը* հենց նոր *4:0 հաշով հաղթեց* Սան Մարինոյին...Էդ ոչինչ, որ սկզբում 0:3-ով պարտվել էին, ուրեմն ինչքան են պարապել, որ այսօր այս արդյունքին հասան!  :Hands Up:   :Yahoo:  
Մի խոսքով, շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս այս հաղթանակների առթիվ ու կարծում եմ, որ մեր սպրոտը շատ շուտով բավականին մեծ ձեռքբերումներ կունենա, ուղղակի պետք է լավ խրախուսել մեր սպորտսմեններին, դա վերաբերում է և' պետությանը, և' հասարակ քաղաքացիներին!!!

----------


## John

> սկզբում 0:3-ով պարտվել էին,


Չեն պարտվել,այլ հաղթել են 2-1 հաշվով,բայց մեր թիմում խաղացել է ֆուտբոլիստ,որը ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ՉՈՒՆԵՐ!!! խաղալու,քանի որ որակազրկված էր,դրա համար էլ մերոնց 0-3 պարտություն էին գրանցել,բայց ամեն դեպքում թ-րդ կեսում շաաատ լավ խաղացին ու արժանի էին հաջորդ փուլ դորս գալու։

----------


## John

1.Ֆուտբոլ
4.Կարծում եմ ֆուտբոլը ներկայացնելու կարիք չկա...
5.Իհարկե ունի Շախմատ,Ըմբշամարտ...
6.Այո,կուզենայի մեր ֆուտբոլի հավաքականի դարպասապահը լինել։
9.Շախմատի պահով երեվի վախենում են...

----------


## Qami

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջված է թեմայի բովանդակությունից շեղվելու պատճառով:*

----------


## Արամ Քոչարյան

Ես կարծու եմ սպոռտը Հաըաստանում շատ արաջընթացնեռ ունի քանի որ, օրինակ կարատեն, աըստ տարի առաջին անգամ պաշտոնապես մասնակցելու է աշխարհի առաջնությանը…

*Մոդերատորական: Գրիր ընթեռնելի ու առանց տառասխալների:*

----------

